
How social media makes breakups that much worse - ajaviaad
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-02-social-media-breakups-worse.html
======
WilTimSon
This is a particularly interesting read if you contrast it with the new paper
on how memory suppression helps protect a person from PTSD and trauma.[0]
Breaking up with someone is not as traumatic as PTSD-causing events, of
course, but it's still traumatic. So these Facebook pop-ups and casual
newsfeed sightings are doing real damage but whereas triggers for PTSD in
soldiers, for example, aren't likely to occur that randomly on social media
and making them remember their experience is seen as a faux pas, the smaller
trauma of a breakup is often disregarded and I've personally known people who
posted photos with a mutual friend's ex a few days after a breakup. He got
subjected to seeing her, happy and hanging out, but it's not like he could
accuse his friends of misconduct, they were just posting a typical Friday fun
photo. Dropping off social media for a bit might indeed be the best option
here, unless you're willing to relive the pangs of a breakup again and again
for a while.

[0]:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6479/eaay8477](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6479/eaay8477)

~~~
downerending
Killed all my social media during my recent (awful) divorce. Highly
recommended. I can barely understand how anyone can deal with _not_ doing
this.

~~~
WilTimSon
I think many people try to 'tough it out' and underestimate the depressive
effect seeing things related to exes can have. Hell, I still get nostalgic
when I get a whiff of my first girlfriend's perfume, how could you not feel
something when you see your most recent flame posting a new relationship
status a week or two post-breakup? Going dark on social media is the easiest
step to healing.

~~~
downerending
I knew the endless gaslit posts would get to me, and I dreaded the slow drip
of our common friends and acquaintances cutting their ties with me. Only a few
are left, but this way I know they're solid.

